# Broadheads



## Jcotattoos (Sep 12, 2018)

Mechanical vs fixed blade and what is your favorite? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## Bdallum (Jan 2, 2022)

Slick tricks fly great. Kudu also but a bit pricey


----------



## Wd40Sykes (Jan 1, 2022)

Fixed blade is my choice of head - Grizzlystik Samurai 200 grain.


----------



## Kallitype (Nov 1, 2019)

Fixed single-blade or single with bleeder, IRON WILL is tops, second is Bone. Why not have the best??


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Favorite fixed 
Exodus 
Iron wills

Favorite mechanical 
Killzone for deer
Sevr for larger then deer or hairy animals


----------



## Kallitype (Nov 1, 2019)

+1 on the Iron Will, also the Bone


----------



## Missoula Mike (11 mo ago)

Fixed blades....3 blade VPAs.


----------



## Poe Outdoors (Apr 24, 2021)

Fixed 200 grain single bevel by VPA


----------



## ZHunter7 (Sep 17, 2020)

Fixed blade fan. I use the G5 striker v2. Both bucks I killed blead like a stuck pig. Got sick of mechanical blades coming loose in and out of the quiver.


----------



## Compound-Woodsman (Aug 5, 2021)

Any heavy two blade single bevel would be my preference.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Slick trick viper trick I do like sevr mechanicals


----------



## BeauBurnett (11 mo ago)

Fixed. Ironwill solids for me.

Not saying that mechanicals are bad, just my preference.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Magnus Stinger Buzzcut 4-blades, 125's and 150's.


----------



## Bake117 (Oct 27, 2021)

My preference is fixed blade- I’ve had good experience with Wasp Drones and Muzzy Trocars.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Iron Will 125V and 125W.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Fixed!

German Kinetic XL

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Traff (Oct 24, 2011)

With my compound I like G5 montec 3 blade, when I used a recurve it was the Zwickey Eskimo.


----------



## ZRobi3229 (10 mo ago)

I used to live and die by Rage mechanicals….. until poor penetration off a shoulder cost me a buck. Switched to Kudu 100 gr with bleeders and I love their performance.


----------



## kkilt967 (10 mo ago)

Day six or iron will fixed blade


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fixed Rocky Mountain Razor 4 blade!


----------



## byroncgy (9 mo ago)

I’ve really liked the G5 strikers. 
I think bass pro has contracted them out and are now called the toxic Broadheads. They’ve flown great out of all of my rigs and never had any tuning issues. 
they’re also cheap and it doesn’t pain me when I lose one or damage one


----------



## D_wit22 (5 mo ago)

Fixed Wasp Drone broadheads are super sharp, quality is unmatched and they are affordable


----------



## D33rslayer75787 (5 mo ago)

Love my slick trick magnums…not fancy but do the job well


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

This order for me.
1 Qad Exodus
2 Alien V2 
3 Iron Will
For mechanical
1 Swhacker 207 1 inch fixed in 2 inch out. 
2 Sevr 1.5 
3 Wasp Jak knife


----------



## njbaker85 (7 mo ago)

Magnus Black Hornet Ser-Razor 4 blade!


----------



## Rowdyroddypiper (Nov 21, 2021)

Grim Reaper Razortip 1 3/8”.


----------



## mthomas620 (Jan 7, 2020)

100 grain Rage 3 blade. I'm going to switch to a 125 grain fixed blade this year, thinking about trying the slick trick ssr. 
Anybody have any personal experience with them? The reviews I find on YouTube looks pretty positive. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## deltacottonboy (Dec 25, 2015)

I like my broadheads like my mortgage rate - fixed!


----------



## deltacottonboy (Dec 25, 2015)

Stingers with the bleeders.. straight, not serrated blade


----------



## KCorey (Mar 3, 2019)

Fixed, Slick Trick 125's. Fly great and hold up well

Sent from my SM-G998U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------

